# A few red and drum.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Went back to Sargent yesterday to catch some more reds but they just wouldn't cooperate. Ran into Bassinboy01 and one of his friends down there and gave them a few pointers. We caught a few red's, drum, and whiting but nothing spectacular. It was still better than going to work.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

We were down in gorda yesterday, lots of whiting midday. Then 7 reds, most of them 46'' with thick shoulders(29''/30'' girths).


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Forgot the pics.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

a few more


----------



## bassinboy01 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for showing us how to catch winter time surf reds! Had a good time but it was COLD!

Still looking for a few more big pulls, we went to the ICW in the evening and fished for drum in the channel. Managed two (44" and 36") in an hour and a half. The sun finally came out too! The drum were caught on halved crab (shells, legs, and claws left on), 12/0 and 7/0 circle hooks, weedeater wire leaders, spider weight to keep the bait on the bottom when the barges passed.

A few pics


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice report/pics but I sure hope the eating size of both species start showing up as I am heading to Quintana later this month and I want to restock the freezer. Maybe the water temps will be up and the run will bring in some manageable filets.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

I am foaming at the mouth to get me some reds and drums when I get on my short and long change!


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

How do you prepare your crab bait? I guess you would remove the top shell, then cut the crab in half, and then do you remove the legs and pincer, or do you leave them on?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish! Both of you1!


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

*Cut Up Crabs for Bait*

finshinmagnet:
I lay the crab on the back and, with my Bubba Knife, chop it right down the middle in half. Then remove the back. Using a large 5.0 hook, run it through the joiny of one of the legs and coming up through the bottom part of the shell. This gives it strength so the crab doesn't fall apart. Initially, I left the claw on, but started taking it off, hoping I would get smaller drums, as the big bait brought big black drum. I also tried using quarters, but the body fell apart and didn't stay on the hook, so I stayed with the half crab. When I have smaller crabs, I put them on live. Took three black drum last weekend, 37", 39" and 41". If they are over 30", you have to throw them back, but it is nice to have a picture for bragging rights. After the measuring and photo ops, I threw them back and they lay on their sides for about 10 minutes. I watched them closely so they wouldn't get in the shallow water. Finally, each of them righted themselves and swam off into deeper water.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

I am wondering how far do you guy throw out into the surf. Do you walk out to the surf as far as you go and then throw a far you can? Or you would go to ankle deep and throw it out?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When the tide is high I throw from the beach, on low tide I'll wade out knee deep to throw. How far you throw doesn't really matter, it's where your bait lands that counts. Try to make sure you cast into the guts and not on the bars.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

To throw from the beach, i don't know which gut you would aim for, but i don't think i can get farther then the first gut. Which mean one would walk into the water and go as far as one can and throw as far as one can. In my humble opinion.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's some good fishing, thanks for the report & pics sharkchum!


----------

